# Conversations



## geist1223 (Jul 11, 2018)

How do I delete Conversations that are old and done.
?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 11, 2018)

Click the *Leave Conversation* link in upper right.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2018)

I just check the boxes associated with each conversation and then select Leave Conversation from the drop down.


----------

